# Ayups



## Panter (16 Sep 2008)

Anyone here using these for off-road? (I know there are a few on-road)

Are these better than 2 seperate Hope 1 LED's, one on the bar and another helmet mounted?


----------



## Panter (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks Mr Paul.
I've just ordered a Hope for the short term and I'll see how it goes. I've discovered that two Hope lights will provide far more lumens (on paper at least,) and are cheaper than an Ayup, albeit at a hefty weight penalty.

I have a headlight on order too as it's unerving steering into darkness, despite having a pool of light in front of the bike 

This is for singletrack BTW so I need as much light as possible.


----------

